# Daiwa's SC shiners



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone had a go at these yet ?

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/lures.cfm?lure=shiner

tried some the other day and they were getting just as many bream as the sx40's and cost $10 to $12 ea...cheaper alternative so food for thought :wink:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

They look nice!!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

are you sure they are cheap?

all of the daiwa hard bodies ive seen have been $25+
i would be interested in trying them ifsomeone can tell me where they are sold on the Gold Coast


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep...sure are and that was from a small locally owned tacklestore, which means you should be able to find them cheaper unless it was incorrectly priced or just a one off. As for the trebles, even with sx40's...i find i still have to replace them anyway if ive had plenty of fish or hits...but mainly hook ups.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The shiners are $12.95 at my local. They don't have the degree of finish of the sx40 (layers of colour etc), but I've caught fish on them (mostly small tailor). I agree with Paul that they don't have quite the shimmy of the ecogears, but the prism shad colour has lots of flash.

Has anyone seen the Daiwa prawn shaped lures in the shops yet? I've only seen them in mags. Very fetching.


----------

